# Five good, five not so good.



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been shooting handguns for around a year now, and think that I'm starting to see a bit of improvement. My groups are beginning to tighten up, but I still get problems when I lose concentration. I usually shoot at my club's indoor range and am therefore limited to shooting at 15m.

I was there last night and shot my usual 50 shots. Out of the 50, this was definitely my best 10. There are five shots on the center group, the four I put at the points of the compass I think were due to the lack of concentration I mentioned above.

What do you reckon?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Please let us know what you are shooting. Nothing wrong with these. Were the shots in the middle from just 1, 5 shot group or a mix of two groups? I went through a time where I would shoot 5 shot groups with 4 at sub 3" but always have 1 flier out of the 5 and never the same number shot. Sometimes the first, sometimes the fifth or anyone in between. It was just a lack of concentration. 

Realize, however, that if you are shooting for home or personal defense, your groups current are plenty tight. To me it's like golf, I played and practiced but one day something just clicked for me to get really good and shoot a round under 80. It took 10 years of shooting in the 80's and 90's to get there.

KEEP AT IT.


----------



## Fredericianer (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Dsig1, I will definitely be keeping at it. Practice makes perfect, as they say.

I was using my club's Norinco NZ-75 and Magtech ammo. I've still got a year to go before I can legally buy my own pistol, so I'm somewhat limited in choice. I like the feel of the CZ clones (I've shot a bit with a friend's Tangfolio too) though, so I think that I'll probably go for one of them (or perhaps even a genuine CZ!) when I eventually get the go ahead to buy one.

The middle group is a composite from the two series of five shots, so it'll be a while before I get a 'hole-in-one'! 

Once I can get consistently good scores/groupings I'd like to try IPSC, as it looks like a lot of fun.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

For 15 meters, that's pretty good freehand


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

beretta-neo said:


> For 15 meters, that's pretty good freehand


Agreed.

Hell, that's better than most silhouettes after a CCW course at 7 yards.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Not bad at all Jeff..I agree with the comments by literaltrance & beretta-neo..
That is roughly about 15 to 16 yards..


----------

